
Ask HN: Python for non-programmers? - emcf
I am noob to coding. I don&#x27;t know math at all. I want to learn coding and build some web apps. 
Is learning python good choice for non-programmer nontechnical person?<p>What would you suggest me?<p>What courses, books, video you recommend to learn python.
======
PaulHoule
Python is a very practical language for the "non-professional programmer" who
wants to do some simple automation, turn their subject matter expertise into
code, etc.

Python is also a language that professional programmers can stand to use (and
even like), so it is possible you can collaborate on a cross-functional team,
scale up without having to do a total rewrite, etc.

------
Cozumel
Learn Python the Hard Way
[https://learnpythonthehardway.org/](https://learnpythonthehardway.org/)

Don't let the title put you off, it's very accessible and you'll learn a lot.

~~~
sevensor
Another good suggestion, along with the sibling's _Automate the Boring Stuff_.
Much more focused on building up the fundamentals through practice. _Automate
the Boring Stuff_ is a cookbook. _LPTHW_ will teach you how to create your own
recipes.

------
FroshKiller
I'd feel comfortable recommending Python to a beginner who was committed to
learning. I found the book Automate the Boring Stuff With Python very good
from that perspective. It takes advantage of Python's "batteries included"
nature to teach you the basics and solve some real workaday problems.

[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/)

~~~
sevensor
I agree with the recommendation. _Automate the Boring Stuff_ is a great
premise and a decent execution. But I'm really concerned by the OP's comment
about not knowing math. As in, how much math don't you know? You don't need to
be able to solve ODEs or multiply matrices to write Python, or in general
unless your field of endeavor calls for it. But I've found that people who
have a hard time with basic algebra have a hard time with life. Basic algebra
at least, but ideally trigonometry, transcendental functions, and conic
sections. People who don't know math think, "when would I ever use that?" The
answer is "way more often than you would expect." When you don't know what
you're missing, you have to invent bad answers to solved problems, or do
without.

~~~
jakeway
Would you mind giving some examples of how not knowing about transcendental
functions and conic sections would make someone have a hard time with life?

~~~
sevensor
Example: understanding compound interest gets a lot easier if you understand
exponential functions. Not understanding compound interest makes you more
vulnerable to people who do.

------
mjhea0
Check out Real Python ([https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com)), if
you're looking to learn the syntax and then move into web development.

